# I CAUGHT A SWARM!!!



## beestudent (Jun 10, 2015)

I have had a few empty boxes sitting out in my backyard, and i have 2 hives out front (neither of which has done any swarm prep), and a swarm MOVED IN OUTBACK!!! there is a swarm trap with a cotton ball soaked in lemongrass right next to the swarm hive, but they moved into the box next door. I AM SO HAPPY!!! I CAUGHT A SWARM!!!!!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Congratulations on the swarm catch! Don't you just love FREE bees!


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

Congrats, but let's take it from an 8 to a 2.


----------



## beestudent (Jun 10, 2015)

OK, here's the photo that says a thousand words







the box on the far left is the swarm trap, and the one next to it on the right is where they're staying.
question: will they stay? there are empty frames there gonna build on inside.


----------



## JWChesnut (Jul 31, 2013)

Too much Lemongrass Oil. Essential rule of beekeeping: just 'cause a little is good, a "lot" ain't better. Moderation furthers.


----------



## Nabber86 (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks for comming through with pics.


----------



## tanksbees (Jun 16, 2014)

I have yet to catch any swarms in my lemongrass baited traps.

They seem to prefer the random stacks of boxes around the yard.

Yesterday I had a swarm, about 1 cup of bees, hanging on the outside of some ATV tires I have stacked in my side yard. They ignored the many boxes and traps right near the tires.

They were still alive this morning and left during the day.

Nobody ever said bees were very smart.


----------



## beestudent (Jun 10, 2015)

this swarm is a VERY large swarm, at least as big if not bigger than a cantaloupe. I hope it will be a good hive!


----------



## enjambres (Jun 30, 2013)

Make sure the box doesn't have (only) a screened bottom board if you can.

I caught a swarm this year and plunked them in a box with just empty Pierco deep frames and a medium frame with some brood on it (yeah, I know it doesn't match but I was exhausted from the "catching" part of this affair and it was the easiest frame of brood I could snag) and they have nearly built out the entire box in less than three weeks.

Now, I am not suggesting you add a frame of brood from either of your hives. In other years when you have more resources it helps "anchor" them, but your own bees need all their brood right now, so the swarm will just have to take its chances.

And congratulations - swarm catching is very exciting!

Enj.


----------



## beestudent (Jun 10, 2015)

would a frame of mostly hatched/young larva frame work? i could take a frame from my deep hive... they have plenty


----------



## larryh (Jul 28, 2014)

It's fun to catch a swarm. Especially if they weren't from your hive.


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

beestudent said:


> would a frame of mostly hatched/young larva frame work? i could take a frame from my deep hive... they have plenty


Yes, well worth the investment. But since they decided to move in on their own, chances are they'll stay unless you bother them too much early on. Popping it open and adding brood is not too much of a bother.

If I read correctly they moved into the unbaited box NEXT to the one with lemongrass oil, correct?


----------



## beestudent (Jun 10, 2015)

yes, the neighboring hive. and, i have started feeding 1-1 sugar water, so that'll help them too


----------



## biggraham610 (Jun 26, 2013)

Congrats BS.:thumbsup:


----------



## beestudent (Jun 10, 2015)

UPDATE: the bees have drawn a full frame of fresh new wax from an empty frame(no foundation), have worked on3 other empty frames, and have filled two ancient (because it's old) wax frames with honey/sugar syrup, (I know it's both because I tasted it to make sure) and they have right now eggs in the freshly drawn/recycled wax frames. Also found the queen on the egg frame, and she is a beautiful Russian queen.  I didn't need to add the frame of brood, or reduce the entrance past a 2 inch wide section. And I got stung, first time it really swelled, my arm is red, and lightly swollen, not a severe reaction, most likely infected, and am doing better after benadryl. Is the sting from a Russian worse? Also thanks everyone for all the advice!


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

How do you know she's Russian?


----------



## beestudent (Jun 10, 2015)

Because I get my beekeeping supplies from J&T Beekeepers in Saginaw Michigan, and He has some Russian hives, and he showed me one of his hives, including the queen, and my queen looks a lot like his.


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

In that case most of my queens must be Russian because they look just like the Kelley Russian Bee pictures. But display none of the tendencies.
It's just a standard mutt queen, I'm sure, and you should be proud as hell about that.


----------

